# Please help!



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Unreal. These constant new laws or proposals are getting a bit ridiculous here now. If you care at all, and if you have dogs that live outdoors in kennels/chainspots/pens you should because this will trickle down to you eventually if it passes, if your in the U.S. Please take a moment to call, email or fax to tell these parasite ass legislators to VOTE NO ON HB-2104.

IF YOU LIVE IN PA YOU DAMN WELL SHOULD BE CALLING!

Even if you're not in Pa or the U.S it only takes a few minutes of your time to help shut these things down. Don't keep letting these AR fucks continue to dictate law!

CAPITOL ADDRESS:
121A East Wing
House PO Box 202177
Harrisburg, PA 17120-2177
(717)783-4087
Fax: (717)705-2098

https://www.sportsmensalliance.org/news/pennsylvania-legislator-seeks-to-ban-outside-dogs/


----------



## jhicken (Apr 11, 2017)

I read the bill and it seems very reasonable.

https://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdoc...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=2104&pn=2983

The sportsman alliance link you provided makes some incorrect statements so please read the bill, don't take the word of the page author.

Basically it says if you leave your pup outdoors for an extended period of time it should have adequate shelter from extreme cold or heat. It also gives reasonable guidance to what a proper shelter should be [building materials, 3" off ground, overhang to prevent water from entering, windbreaks, and bedding material, common sense shit].

There are some exceptions for certain sport/hunting dogs in specific circumstances, but every year hundreds of dogs die due to neglect. If you properly look after yer pups, you got nothing to worry about, if you don't, maybe you shouldn't have dogs.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Not true, maybe you missed this part:

No person who has the duty of care of a dog may knowingly leave the dog outside and beyond the visual range and physical presence of the person, regardless of access to an outdoor shelter, for more than 15 consecutive minutes in an area in which a severe weather advisory or warning has been issued by the National Weather Service or if the temperature is below 32 degrees Fahrenheit or above 90 degrees Fahrenheit.(2) This subsection shall include, but not be limited to, a dog in a fenced-in yard, in a kennel or tethered


I don't know where you live but I live in an area where it's below 32 degrees or below at the very least, 3 months of the year. They are saying no dog can be out in it longer than 15 minutes whether they have shelter or not. That's the issue! It's going overboard. We already have common sense laws regarding the care of outdoor animals in the cold or heat. This takes it a step further by saying they can't be outside longer than 15 minutes even with proper shelter. I have had a yard of dogs since 1996 and have never lost one to the cold and I've had them just fine in temps that have reached -30+ at night in the winter. If you can't see they are trying to eliminate people having outside dogs then I don't know what to tell you. It should be by individual circumstances not a straight across the board type law. 

That's the issue!


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

In the end it won't matter per say to myself as I have a building going up in the spring that will connect to my runs and will have a 5x5 kennel indoors with a 5x15 outdoors. The building will be heated so I basically will just give Pa the middle finger by erecting the building. However the bigger issue IMO is that it's an over reaching law that is targeting people who keep dogs outdoors. Plain and simple. These situations should be based on many individual factors, Not just that it's below 32 degrees.


----------

